# Renting a car at Hertz in Fremont CA.



## Jdelacruz129 (Oct 6, 2016)

so after the past several months exclusively working with Amazon Flex. I've decided to return to driving for Uber. Now the problem is though I've always used a rental car from hertz. And I've been trying to reserve a car but it keeps giving me a message saying "there's no cars available at this location". I've been trying to reserve it at the Fremont ca hertz (the one I've reserved it at since I started Uber last year) I've been actually trying to reserve one for the past 2 months but keep getting the same error. Anyways does anybody reserve at the Fremont location and get the error too? Does the Fremont location even do Uber rentals anymore? It sucks if they don't. The one in San Francisco still let's me reserve a car but I don't really want to go all the way to SF.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Call the 800 number, they’ll deliver one to your region.


----------



## rbkg40 (Oct 10, 2017)

Your battery is low.


----------



## Jdelacruz129 (Oct 6, 2016)

rbkg40 said:


> Your battery is low.


I forgot how sarcastic people can be on this fourm smh


----------



## rbkg40 (Oct 10, 2017)

Jdelacruz129 said:


> I forgot how sarcastic people can be on this fourm smh


Sorry, I was tired and needed a laugh.


----------



## Jdelacruz129 (Oct 6, 2016)

rbkg40 said:


> Sorry, I was tired and needed a laugh.


Meh it's all in good fun. Lol


----------



## Click-Bait (Mar 21, 2016)

I have tried to get one too and they are at full capacity. Hertz is looking to open new branches. 

They also updated their booking to partners.uber.com then 'Get a Vehicle'. I was told to check back everyday as new inventory opens


----------



## Jdelacruz129 (Oct 6, 2016)

Click-Bait said:


> I have tried to get one too and they are at full capacity. Hertz is looking to open new branches.
> 
> They also updated their booking to partners.uber.com then 'Get a Vehicle'. I was told to check back everyday as new inventory opens


Yeah I figured that was the problem. I tried reserving every single day and the latest day I was able to reserve was almost a month out. The strangest thing though it was only last year or really back in October when I last drove that I was able to reserve a car as long as it was 24 hours in advance. I mean either more people want to drive for Uber or hertz is off their game. I mean they were already off their game as I remember I still had to wait 2 hours for a car to be ready.


----------



## ridepjm (Jul 11, 2018)

I have used the Uber Hertz rental hub at:
125 West Imperial Highway
La Habra, California
It's actually a Pep Boys. 
The intersection is
Imperial and Euclid 
and there is bus service to that intersection.
The girls are very good at their job. They are kind and can serve you as quickly as you are able to be served. What I have noticed is most of the time I spend waiting is on new or unprepared drivers that were ahead of me. With a clear path the girls have me in and out in less than 10 minutes.


----------



## Jdelacruz129 (Oct 6, 2016)

ridepjm said:


> I have used the Uber Hertz rental hub at:
> 125 West Imperial Highway
> La Habra, California
> It's actually a Pep Boys.
> ...


Unfortunately I don't live anywhere near the LA area as I live near the SF Bay Area. But thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

You gotta keep pushing the date out, eventually it should give you a reserve opportunity. Lots of people rent from that location. I would suggest just doing the SF location if it's letting you.


----------



## beezlewaxin (Feb 10, 2015)

Could be worth trying a few different timeslots, both AM and PM, when you're trying different dates. Maybe you already thought of this?



Spoiler: My experience with timeslots when making reservations on hertz website



With Hertz and a Lyft rental it would show no cars available if I specified a morning pickup no matter the date. However if I chose an afternoon pickup on whatever date it would allow me to make a reservation.

Yes I know Uber rental is completely different than Lyft rental but they both use the same Hertz reservation website. Also this was 1.5yrs ago but it doesnt look like the website has changed much.

Also I think they allowed 8 reservations each day, starting at 12:00pm and then every half hour. I think I had luck trying the 330pm timeslot when I made my reservation even though the 300pm timeslot showed no cars available. Again 1.5yrs and on Lyft. But worth a shot.. After 2 months you probably already tried all this though..


----------



## Jdelacruz129 (Oct 6, 2016)

Click-Bait said:


> I have tried to get one too and they are at full capacity. Hertz is looking to open new branches.
> 
> They also updated their booking to partners.uber.com then 'Get a Vehicle'. I was told to check back everyday as new inventory opens


I think your right the website doesn't take me to the hertz website anymore. Just sends me in a loop now it says we will contact you when your approve to drive...wtf?


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

Are you going thru Hertz to rent a ride share car for Uber ?? 
Why don't you go thru the Fair.com site - there is a private consumers section and an Uber section.
Will be cheaper for you.


----------



## Jdelacruz129 (Oct 6, 2016)

KK2929 said:


> Are you going thru Hertz to rent a ride share car for Uber ??
> Why don't you go thru the Fair.com site - there is a private consumers section and an Uber section.
> Will be cheaper for you.


Tried to already credit isn't great and I got denied.


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

Jdelacruz129 said:


> Tried to already credit isn't great and I got denied.


---------------
If you are doing a normal rental agreement with Hertz and not telling them you are using for Ride Share, any Hertz rental office can help. Go on line and book a car.


----------



## Jdelacruz129 (Oct 6, 2016)

KK2929 said:


> ---------------
> If you are doing a normal rental agreement with Hertz and not telling them you are using for Ride Share, any Hertz rental office can help. Go on line and book a car.


The person I was replying to was talking about Fair. Hertz I know I'm approved because I've had it before


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

Jdelacruz129 said:


> The person I was replying to was talking about Fair. Hertz I know I'm approved because I've had it before


______________

What I meant by the comment - is if you are renting a Hertz car as a citizen and not a ride share driver you would get a rental car right away.


----------

